# Mosin nagant m91/30



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I had five of these come in today. Only opened one box so far. But am very pleased with what I saw. These are in excellent shape for military surplus. They come with sling, two double magazine pouches, tools, bayonet, oil tin. If anyone is interested, send me a PM. I am selling them for $135.00, + $5.00 call in, + tax.


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

Tim, do you ever get any SKS's ?


----------

